# Tragically Hip



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

*Saturday, June 30th*, we will celebrate the bi-centennial of the War of 1812 by setting up camp at The Commons, at the historic Butler's Barracks in *Niagara On The Lake*. 

*Sunday, July 1st* we will head north to Oro, Ontario, to the heart of cottage country, for a *Canada Day show at Burl's Creek*. 

Sharing the stage with us, will be our friends Death Cab For Cutie, The New Pornographers (featuring AC Newman, Neko Case, John Collins, Kurt Dahle, Todd Fancey, Blaine Thurier and Kathryn Calder), and The Rural Alberta Advantage


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

That's a seriously awesome triple bill.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> That's a seriously awesome triple bill.


Triple bill? Rural Alberta Advantage are phenomenal. That's a quadruple.

[video=youtube;Iv6q8OOVcg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv6q8OOVcg0[/video]


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

LowWatt said:


> Triple bill? Rural Alberta Advantage are phenomenal. That's a quadruple.


Exactly. You could leave right before the Hip get on stage and be very happy.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Exactly. You could leave right before the Hip get on stage and be very happy.


Haha...now now. I've always respected the Hip, but never been a big fan. But they knocked me on my ass at Osheaga last year. The crazy thing is that I've always said Ben Gibbard (Death Cab) reminds me so much of a young Gord Downie in looks and mannerisms on stage. Then at Osheaga, Ben went on for a few minutes about how much he idolized The Tragically Hip and that while he was honoured to finally play with them, he felt innappropriate coming on after them. Watching them back to back was kind of freaky.

Gord :









Ben :









I can't seem to link it, but this shot of Ben is a near dead ringer http://www.alexramon.com/images/photos/ben-gibbard-001.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea, I'm a Hip fan. I just couldn't resist the joke. 

I *never* saw the Gibbard/Downie connection until you posted that. Wow. I see it now for sure. Though, honestly, as much as I like DCFC, Gibbard has not yet proved the poet that Downie is. The Hip is one of the few bands I listen too primarily for the lyrics. I actually find a good portion of their catalog to be musically uninteresting by lyrically captivating.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I actually find a good portion of their catalog to be musically uninteresting by lyrically captivating.


That's exactly how I describe Leonard Cohen's work.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Gord puts on a great live show. Got my tickets for July 1 !

Ticketmaster service charge is $16 per ticket.


----------

